
In Memory of Andy Grove - haifeng
https://haifengl.wordpress.com/2016/04/05/in-memory-of-andy-grove/
======
haifeng
[http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1329374](http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1329374)

Google Preps for IBM, ARM Shift. ARM is not powerful enough. But big boys are
preparing themselves to pull the trigger whenever it becomes ready.

